# 'Third soldier dies after part of SAS selection test'



## Coyote (Jul 30, 2013)

R.I.P.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-after-Brecon-Beacons-SAS-selection-test.html



> The soldiers were taking part in a physical exercise in the Brecon Beacons, Powys, Mid Wales, where the Army carries out infantry training and selection for the SAS.
> 
> Edward John Maher and Lance Corporal Craig John Roberts died after they collapsed during the exercise, as temperatures hit 30C.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Just read that, sad situation.  RIP.


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 30, 2013)

Shitty to hear someone died in the pursuit of bettering themselves and trying to advance their careers.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2013)

Very sad, more so when you understand that standards will be wattered down by some civilian conducting a "Human Rights" inquest.


----------



## tova (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JHD (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP to those young men.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP indeed.


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in peace to all three men.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2013)

That's the cost of realistic training. 

RIP, carry on, don't mess with the current standards.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in Peace Soldier.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 31, 2013)

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP gentlemen, Blue Skies.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP Soldiers - I really hate hearing about training deaths.

LL


----------



## policemedic (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP, warriors.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Aug 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Rapid (Aug 3, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Very sad, more so when you understand that standards will be wattered down by some civilian conducting a "Human Rights" inquest.



Standards don't just change like that in the SAS.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Standards don't just change like that in the SAS.


 
Nor should they - rough men require rough training to protect the sheeple.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 3, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Standards don't just change like that in the SAS.


Good, too many sheeple tey to eliminate risk then wonder why something risky can not be accomplished.


----------

